# FAQs for 7e are up



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/faqs-and-errata.html

Editing as I read through and see more things.

7e FAQs have been posted. First glance at the armies important to me show a Heldrake weapon nerf--hull-mounted weapon measuring from the barrel, now. Eh, it's not like it wasn't merited. Also, any Daemons can use Daemonology, down to and including Horrors.

For Nids, Shadows in the Warp isn't touched on. Odd. Tzeentch Daemon +3 on Ld still is useless, too.

As expected, some Psychic Power reworking on a large number of armies. Space Wolves lose their powers entirely, and their runic weapons only give +1 to DTW, now (correct me if I'm wrong--that's the thing that allowed 4+ DTW in 24", right?). Blood Angels also lose their powers.

Apparently the listing of psychic powers available to different armies in the rulebook isn't quite accurate, since a unit is still limited to the options available in their codex. These FAQs have gone through and added Daemonology to most things an given older Marine Dexes an exact listing of which disciplines they can use, but I'm seeing nothing allowing CSM psykers to, say, take divination. Looks like Balestar of Mamon is still worth using...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Ork weird boys loose their abilities (which were quite frankly 'shit') and become level 1 deamanoligists. Seems fair.



Mossy Toes said:


> 7e FAQs have been posted. First glance at the armies important to me show a Heldrake weapon nerf--hull-mounted weapon measuring from the barrel, now.


I think I will need to take a look at the CSM codex, just to see what balefire has for rules. I can't seem to recall, but I know its hard to remember sometimes but a Helldrake actually comes with a shooting weapon by default


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

humakt said:


> I think I will need to take a look at the CSM codex, just to see what balefire has for rules.


Torrent AP3, S6 flamer for the baleflamer. Though technically the default weapon is the Hades Autocannon, just 95% of the time people take the free swap.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Torrent AP3, S6 flamer for the baleflamer. Though technically the default weapon is the Hades Autocannon, just 95% of the time people take the free swap.


Cheers Mossy. So they must target something within 12" inches of the front arc now (unless torrent has changed). Does this also mean they must target a physiccal model within 12", not just place the template and catch something 13" away?


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> but I'm seeing nothing allowing CSM psykers to, say, take divination.


Yeah I don't get this at all. What were those leaked photos of the 'new' psychic table? Was that just an elaborate fake? I cannot see anything in the rulebook resembling a table like that...I'm confused.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I found that a lot of the time in 6th, I would vector strike/baleflame, and my rear armor would be exposed.

Now that vector strike got nerfed, I think I'll just stop short and drop the template in front of the drake. Means I'll put a little more thought into drake movement/targets, but I don't think it's the end of the world. Or vector strike through a flyer, hope I kill it, and then drop the template on infantry in front of me, still exposing rear armor.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

humakt said:


> Cheers Mossy. So they must target something within 12" inches of the front arc now (unless torrent has changed). Does this also mean they must target a physiccal model within 12", not just place the template and catch something 13" away?


I haven't read the new rules for Torrent, but assuming it still works the same way, you have to place the little end of the template within 12" and the big end further away than the little end. Hit what models as ye may, though you probably still have to get as many hits as possible on the primary target unit. Not clear if that has to be in the front-facing arc--I imagine at least the little end of the template has to be in that front arc, though I dunno if the rules address how Torrent works there. Bah, supposition and no access to a copy of my own of the 7e book is getting tiresome.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Yeah I don't get this at all. What were those leaked photos of the 'new' psychic table? Was that just an elaborate fake? I cannot see anything in the rulebook resembling a table like that...I'm confused.





Mossy Toes said:


> but I'm seeing nothing allowing CSM psykers to, say, take divination. Looks like Balestar of Mamon is still worth using...


It's on the reference card that comes with the psyker powers. Here's a photo I just took of it, for reference.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Mossy Toes said:


> Apparently the listing of psychic powers available to different armies in the rulebook isn't quite accurate, since a unit is still limited to the options available in their codex. These FAQs have gone through and added Daemonology to most things an given older Marine Dexes an exact listing of which disciplines they can use, but I'm seeing nothing allowing CSM psykers to, say, take divination. Looks like Balestar of Mamon is still worth using...


Is there a list? I couldn't see one, the only one I saw were on the psy cards they sold and that said they did... as to space marines (also previously couldn't). Also no clarification on how the spell familiar works... kinda looks like a slap dash run at the codex to just get something out to solve a few minor things, but most just being the old FAQ touched up a little.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

mayegelt said:


> Is there a list? I couldn't see one, the only one I saw were on the psy cards they sold and that said they did


It's in my post above  Just took the photo myself, so I assure you it's not a fake.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Nordicus said:


> It's on the reference card that comes with the psyker powers. Here's a photo I just took of it, for reference.


Ah thanks for that!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The thing about that chart is it doesn't change what a codex says about what disciplines any particular unit can draw from. Daemons may have access to Divination, but Nurgle and Slaaneshi Daemons still don't.

The FAQ wave we're in bears this out--they specifically modify what powers units in each Dex can take, mostly blanket adding Daemonology to everything. We still have to obey codex guidelines, so something like Balestar is still the only access any CSM unit can have to Divination--a peculiar reason to include it on that example card, but...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

There's a power listing card in the Psychic deck that does not match these FAQs. For Example Marines getting Checks for all powers. - sniped! Darn.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I'm going to assume the card is wrong.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It's interesting a Gloom Prism is more effective than Shadow in the Warp.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Card is only right in terms of what Factions (as CSM get Divination through the CS supplement) can access the powers. Outside of that it's really not that helpful.

So Daemonfactory is still in. Orks went from "roll random powers every turn" to "Perils all the Time" (I wonder if the Mob Rule works for buffing their leadership for Leadership tests if they Perils). 

On a different note: goodbye flying Dreadnoughts of the Blood Angels codex. We'll miss you. :cray:

And I'm surprised that Hammerhand stayed on GK units, I'd figured that they would have replaced it completely with Banishment. The more you know, eh?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Shadow in the Warp and Tzeentchi Daemons' +3 Ld are near-totally useless, now. Unless they carry over to Perils Ld checks, which is reasonable to assume, but even if so, they're still faaaaaaaaar less useful than before.



Zion said:


> And I'm surprised that Hammerhand stayed on GK units, I'd figured that they would have replaced it completely with Banishment. The more you know, eh?


Well, as they get a focus in that discipline, I imagine that they get Banishment for free, just like as it's a 3 warp charge power, they'l rarely ever use it.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Shadows in the Warp is a blanket -3Ld to a psyker inside the range...this applies to all leadership tests (including perils)...not sure why this seems to be confusing to people and why it is considered "worthless"

Psykers in the shadow will suffer the effects of a perils more often and provide less leadership benefits outside the psychic phase. Still a nice ability.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Perils isn't a ldr test any more.

Casting powers doesn't use ldr anymore.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

scscofield said:


> Perils isn't a ldr test any more.


Many of the effects on the peril chart is, however. I believe 5/6 requires a leadership check to see what happens. I would assume that the buffs (Tzeentch) and debuffs (Shadow in the Warp) would apply to this leadership check.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> and debuffs (Perils of the Warp)


I'm going to assume you mean "Shadows in," not "Perils of" there, for your sake...

And yeah, that's my read on it too.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> I'm going to assume you mean "Shadows in," not "Perils of" there, for your sake...


You are right of course. Post corrected :good:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Shame about the SW's losing all their powers! Runic weapons losing the 4+ psychic nullify. They get a +1 to deny the witch making it 5+ to nullify (that is 6th ed deny the witch). And if a unit with a rune priest is targeted it makes it a 4+ deny the witch?? Correct me if I'm wrong??


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Shame about the SW's losing all their powers! Runic weapons losing the 4+ psychic nullify. They get a +1 to deny the witch making it 5+ to nullify (that is 6th ed deny the witch). And if a unit with a rune priest is targeted it makes it a 4+ deny the witch?? Correct me if I'm wrong??


I think you may be, slightly. It's definitely 4+ against the unit targeted, and 3+ if they have a higher ML than the person casting against them (2+ on Njal? Dirty!). On the other hand, you lose DTW bonuses if you try to deny Blessings, Conjurations and the like, so I don't see why runic weapons would give you a bonus there. The FAQ rewording of their entry doesn't mention a range or anything--just a flat +1 to DTW.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Perils is considered "useless" as it has no affect on the Psychic Phase except on Perils checks. Compared to the large effect 'nid players have had in the past, it seems a rather significant nerf. Now, the +3 on the tzeench also applies to perils, I would guess. I was expecting a -1 to the dice on casting powers for SITW. Sadness.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Incidentally. Can anyone explain to me how a Tyranid Warlord manages to NOT be a synapse creature?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> I think you may be, slightly. It's definitely 4+ against the unit targeted, and 3+ if they have a higher ML than the person casting against them (2+ on Njal? Dirty!). On the other hand, you lose DTW bonuses if you try to deny Blessings, Conjurations and the like, so I don't see why runic weapons would give you a bonus there. The FAQ rewording of their entry doesn't mention a range or anything--just a flat +1 to DTW.


I see! Range is mentioned in the codex as 24" guess that doesn't count anymore? Sorry for the bone questions but didn't play much in 6th ed.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Creon said:


> Incidentally. Can anyone explain to me how a Tyranid Warlord manages to NOT be a synapse creature?


Neither Old One Eye nor Deathleaper are Synapse creatures, but both HQ choices. Plus with an Unbound army you do not have to purchase an HQ, but still have to nominate a Warlord I believe.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Nearly missed one little nugget--for Daemons, you can take 4 heralds in an allied detachment as a single HQ choice, now!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, I guess that explains it. Ol' one eye is a staple of my force, but NEVER is the warlord. Forgot about poor him and deathleaper.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Zion said:


> And I'm surprised that Hammerhand stayed on GK units, I'd figured that they would have replaced it completely with Banishment. The more you know, eh?


I'm not surprised. It's nice to see that the psychic powers are still somewhat different between the different squads. 

I'm very happy with this solution. It will stop some crazy bullshit where you have to keep track of a TON of spells for a GK army too. I would hate to have to spend half an hour before the game rolling up psychic powers and keeping note of which squad has which for my army. 

Only sad part is that palladins and purgation squads feel a bit more "meh" now because of it. But a sacrifice I'll take for the clear rules. Also... Vehicles with sanctuary all the time? Fuck yeah! I'm just wondering how perils can be resolved against a vehicle? I'm picking up my book tomorrow


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Find it odd that they removed all the character's abilities to get a command barge, and the spyder and arks do nothing on 1 for their resepective rolls to make stuff but then they don't take damage which is okay I guess.

Its nice they stopped Helldrakes flaming out their arse, but they haven't clarified whether Chaos psychic focus counts as the power that MUST be taken from their chosen god.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Since you have to take all your powers in one tree to get the focus bonus what needs to be claified?


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> I think you may be, slightly. It's definitely 4+ against the unit targeted, and 3+ if they have a higher ML than the person casting against them (2+ on Njal? Dirty!). On the other hand, you lose DTW bonuses if you try to deny Blessings, Conjurations and the like, so I don't see why runic weapons would give you a bonus there. The FAQ rewording of their entry doesn't mention a range or anything--just a flat +1 to DTW.


Basic versus advanced. The Deny the Witch section says you roll as many d6 as you want then apply modifiers. The section on powers not targeting you says ignore modifiers. But the codex contradicts this by giving a blanket +1 to all DtW rolls. When a rulebook entry and a codex conflict codex wins. This interpretation also falls into position with the spirit of the rule before. There is no indication that they intended to change how their staves work. I'm playing it as a 5+ to nullify.

Regarding Chaos focus, by having a god you get the Primaris for that god. If all your other psychic powers are from divination you would get prescience for free, as well as your god's primaris. That is how I read it at least.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

scscofield said:


> Since you have to take all your powers in one tree to get the focus bonus what needs to be claified?


Chaos psychic focus is just that you get the primaris of the discipline of your aligned god, not that if you roll all your powers on the same discipline you get the primaris. CSM sorcerers, if they have a mark Must generate one power from the discipline of their aligned god, but it is whether Chaos Psychic focus counts as that one generated power or not


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

So no divination for Ahriman and the 1ksons...that's hugely disappointing tbh (even just from a fluff perspective).


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Just a quick question about the "summoned daemons summoning more daemons" thing. 

Do summoned units even have psychic powers? aren't they determined at the start of the game? I don't have my rulebook yet, so I'm not quite sure what it says. Any mention of that in the conjugation section of the psychic phase?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

They pretty much generate them the moment they hit the table. They can't cast that turn though.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, didn't know that was mentioned somewhere 

Also, sorry for asking for a direct rule, but what does a psychic hood do these days?

It would seem GK dreadnoughts are very good DTW rollers now due to reïnforced aegis allowing them to reroll the result. If psychic hoods only help against witchfire/maledictions, then I can see quite a few people trying to shoehorn some GKs into their army to get a psyfleman dread again? If only for blessing reduction/stopping the summontrain?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Want to say it is the same as it was in 6th. Within 12 inches of a targeted unit the hood can attempt to nullify.

I don't see a flood of GK dreads though. the powers got harder and more risky to cast. Especially the summons since they are WC3.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Haven't had a chance to look at them all yet, but my thoughts so far:

- Weirdboyz went from 'bad' to 'super shitty'. You are never going to have enough Mastery to successfully push through powers unless you want to essentially auto-Perils, and that's assuming you got lucky enough to roll Sanctuary, Hammerhand, the Vortex Grenade one, or Gate of Infinity, since none of the other powers are particularly useful for Orks. Yah, I'll just bring a Big Mek thanks.

- Dark Angels got absolutely nothing except they didn't fix the Sergeant not being able to bring assault weapons. Fuck you, GW, why even bring out an FAQ for Dark Angels that fixes nothing and nerfs a couple of units (Darkshroud losing Stealth, and not allowing Hammer/Shield Terminator sergeants - they don't seem like nerfs since they've been around since forever, but since the FAQ gives us NOTHING good then I'm pretty sore about it. Oh, they gave Company Veterans a not-retarded wargear selection, because people will bring them instead of Sternguard now that there are infinit Allied detachments from whatever book you like. Right, guys? Guys?). However, they got a couple of huge indirect buffs, the main one being Battle Brothers with all Imperial armies with the 7th ed allies chart and the two others detailed below:

- Heldrake got a really solid smack with the nerfbat, now forcing it to follow the rules for Flyers rather than having all the advantages with none of the restrictions. This is also a huge indirect buff to every Marine army and specifically Grey Knights.

- Speaking of Grey Knights, they're now Battle-Brothers with a load of people, have a shitload of Warp Charge with bonuses to Deny, can royally fuck over the Daemons that everyone's screaming about (as can most armies, but Grey Knighrs can kill Daemons laughably easily with Banishment, a Warp Charge 1 stackable Malediction and Preferred Enemy Daemons with S5 Storm Bolters), and get Sanctuary (THE greatest power in existence, in my humble opinion). These guys are DEFINITELY my go-to Allies for Dark Angels. Really want to bring Knights in a Grey Knight Land Raider so I can run around with a bunch of T5 2+/2++ guys, but as it is I'll simply bring a couple Razorbacks with 5-man Strike Squads and give all my Deathwing a 4++ or 2++ depending on their loadout. Also makes Azrael into a metric bastard.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

You can't stack Maledictions unless they are different ones (like if there was a second Power other than Banishment that worsened Invul saves). So no, GK can't use Banishment to completely rid Daemons of their Invul saves. At best they can reduce them to a 6++.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

For blood angels,

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF/Warhammer-40k/7th-faq/Blood_Angels_v1.0_May14.pdf

Our furioso libbies are now mastery 2, and libbies can take ml2 for 25 points not 50. However, we also lose the book powers, so no more flying dreadnoughts... Oh, and our vanguard veterans keep their assaulting from deep strike! Interesting developements...


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

wow just reading through the FAQ's not sure if i like what they've done with Ahriman's staff but won't know till i start play testing it.

and my beloved wierd boy has been seriously "double fisted with no lube" he most definately will be getting shelved unless they do something with the new codex. i'm not sure why people didn't like him he was mostly helpfull when attached to my 30 man slugga squad nothing says "how ya goin" like 30 boyz dumped in your face with the 'ere we go, and on two occasions getting a Waarrgghh off on the first turn. That is just my opinion anyway


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

My guess is Orks are just changed for a few weeks till the new Codex is out.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I like how they royally fucked up the SW and BA Codex's IC ... they fucking have NONE. They amended all of the IC and made them into just fucking characters now ... no joining squads now for either codex.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Holy jesus fuck daemons of khorne can take the axe of blind fury now.

My life is complete.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> Holy jesus fuck daemons of khorne can take the axe of blind fury now.
> 
> My life is complete.


Um, that's been in the CSM FAQ for about a year now. And Daemons of Tzeentch still can't take the Scrolls of Magnus, though they're a similar object to the Axe in how they're written (just for MoT instead of MoK).

Still, I really think the Black Mace is an incredibly better option than the Axe on a DP. A lot of what you're paying for with the axe is the AP2 at initiative value--something the DP already has. Yeah, the S and attacks are stil worth it--but wouldn't you rather have Fleshbane, the chance of IDing enemies with every wound you inflict on them, and a 3" DOOM aura for a mere 10 points more, plus the same bonus to attack #?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> I like how they royally fucked up the SW and BA Codex's IC ... they fucking have NONE. They amended all of the IC and made them into just fucking characters now ... no joining squads now for either codex.


I want to say that is just them putting the chart from the back if the 6th BRB into a FAQ for pre 6th codexs


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Overall, I'm upset with the FAQs...but it's also 2:30am and I'm wasted, so I guess _maybe_ I'll get back to this tomorrow.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> For blood angels,
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF/Warhammer-40k/7th-faq/Blood_Angels_v1.0_May14.pdf
> 
> Our furioso libbies are now mastery 2, and libbies can take ml2 for 25 points not 50. However, we also lose the book powers, so no more flying dreadnoughts... Oh, and our vanguard veterans keep their assaulting from deep strike! Interesting developements...


 
And no fast vehicles bar land speeders and Baal's...


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Um, that's been in the CSM FAQ for about a year now. And Daemons of Tzeentch still can't take the Scrolls of Magnus, though they're a similar object to the Axe in how they're written (just for MoT instead of MoK).
> 
> Still, I really think the Black Mace is an incredibly better option than the Axe on a DP. A lot of what you're paying for with the axe is the AP2 at initiative value--something the DP already has. Yeah, the S and attacks are stil worth it--but wouldn't you rather have Fleshbane, the chance of IDing enemies with every wound you inflict on them, and a 3" DOOM aura for a mere 10 points more, plus the same bonus to attack #?


REALLY? I didn't know that. :\ 

In any case, a mere 10 points more is quite a bit when you're already talking about a 255 point model. You might as well though, since you're already spending 255 points.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Mossy Toes said:


> Um, that's been in the CSM FAQ for about a year now. And Daemons of Tzeentch still can't take the Scrolls of Magnus, though they're a similar object to the Axe in how they're written (just for MoT instead of MoK).
> 
> Still, I really think the Black Mace is an incredibly better option than the Axe on a DP. A lot of what you're paying for with the axe is the AP2 at initiative value--something the DP already has. Yeah, the S and attacks are stil worth it--but wouldn't you rather have Fleshbane, the chance of IDing enemies with every wound you inflict on them, and a 3" DOOM aura for a mere 10 points more, plus the same bonus to attack #?


Maybe he runs 2 daemon princes so wanted both to have a daemon weapon... that's my guess anyway.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> Maybe he runs 2 daemon princes so wanted both to have a daemon weapon... that's my guess anyway.


The black mace isn't a daemon weapon, is it?  oh, sure as shit. must have forgotten about that part.

Anyway... I wanted the AoBF on a daemon prince for the +2 strength and the rage special rule, because nothing says "fuck you" like 1d6+7 strength 9 ap 2 attacks.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

ntaw said:


> Overall, I'm upset with the FAQs...but it's also 2:30am and I'm wasted, so I guess _maybe_ I'll get back to this tomorrow.


lol glad to see i am not the only one who posts here wasted at 2.00am...


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

OIIIIIIO said:


> I like how they royally fucked up the SW and BA Codex's IC ... they fucking have NONE. They amended all of the IC and made them into just fucking characters now ... no joining squads now for either codex.


The chart doesn't remove the IC USR from their profile so nothing changed in terms of who is an IC. Besides, with the new rules IC can join Mephiston, a huge boost to him. Corbulo with Mephiston in a Stormraven is wicked sick. Add Dante or a SS Libby and you have a scary combination.



> not allowing Hammer/Shield Terminator sergeants - they don't seem like nerfs since they've been around since forever, but since the FAQ gives us NOTHING good then I'm pretty sore about it.


 I am not sure I follow: what Sergeant that should have TH/SS doesn't? Darkshroud losing its Stealth is probably in response to a majority of major tournaments ruling the vehicle itself gets the shrouded rule from itself. Perhaps.



> Heldrake got a really solid smack with the nerfbat, now forcing it to follow the rules for Flyers rather than having all the advantages with none of the restrictions. This is also a huge indirect buff to every Marine army and specifically Grey Knights.


 yeah, I'm not sure why people thought the Heldrakes gun was turret mounted. The codex doesn't specify it is turret and unless the codex specifies it as turret mounted it is hull mounted. 



> Speaking of Grey Knights, they're now Battle-Brothers with a load of people, have a shitload of Warp Charge with bonuses to Deny, can royally fuck over the Daemons that everyone's screaming about (as can most armies, but Grey Knighrs can kill Daemons laughably easily with Banishment, a Warp Charge 1 stackable Malediction and Preferred Enemy Daemons with S5 Storm Bolters), and get Sanctuary (THE greatest power in existence, in my humble opinion). These guys are DEFINITELY my go-to Allies for Dark Angels. Really want to bring Knights in a Grey Knight Land Raider so I can run around with a bunch of T5 2+/2++ guys, but as it is I'll simply bring a couple Razorbacks with 5-man Strike Squads and give all my Deathwing a 4++ or 2++ depending on their loadout. Also makes Azrael into a metric bastard.


 not to mention every GK vehicle gives 1 more WC per psychic phase...


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

How does the Harliquin power veil of tears work now??


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

psactionman said:


> yeah, I'm not sure why people thought the Heldrakes gun was turret mounted. The codex doesn't specify it is turret and unless the codex specifies it as turret mounted it is hull mounted.


It was turret mounted in the previous Faq. So glad this change was made and there is a blind spot to exploit now.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

the_barwn said:


> How does the Harliquin power veil of tears work now??


For both Eldar and Dark Eldar it works as per the Eldar Codex (2d6x2 range limit when shooting at them). 

Shadowseers are ML1 psykers who have a single power Veil of Tears (although they have daemonology per the FAQ their single spell slot is still taken by VoT).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

psactionman said:


> I am not sure I follow: what Sergeant that should have TH/SS doesn't? Darkshroud losing its Stealth is probably in response to a majority of major tournaments ruling the vehicle itself gets the shrouded rule from itself. Perhaps.


Deathwing Terminator Sergeants cannot bring anything other than Storm Bolter/Power Sword, even if the rest of his squad has Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield.

Darkshroud originally had Stealth and Shrouded on the profile, and gave out Stealth. Removing Stealth from it was in the last FAQ as well, as is kinda implied in the Shroud of Angels rule itself, but it's still a nerf to a unit that wasn't paticularly good anyway.



psactionman said:


> yeah, I'm not sure why people thought the Heldrakes gun was turret mounted. The codex doesn't specify it is turret and unless the codex specifies it as turret mounted it is hull mounted.


As Varakir said, it was in the 6th edition FAQ.



psactionman said:


> not to mention every GK vehicle gives 1 more WC per psychic phase...


Yeah, that's pretty big too, but Sanctuary is incredibly strong. It's even better now that the Dark Angels Power Field Generator works from inside a transport again - bringing a phalanx of vehicles, maybe even Land Raiders, with a 3+ Invulnerable Save is pretty incredible for the cost.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> lol glad to see i am not the only one who posts here wasted at 2.00am...


The odd time it does tend to happen! :drinks:



MidnightSun said:


> Deathwing Terminator Sergeants cannot bring anything other than Storm Bolter/Power Sword


...which is actually handy when it comes to using your CML/PC on a target at range while Split Firing the SB on a closer squad that you will charge. As much as this annoys me as well, there is some silver lining.



Gret79 said:


> And no fast vehicles bar land speeders and Baal's...


Fuck me. Looks like those red Rhino/Razorbacks I have are going yellow...at least I don't have to buy two new ones for my Fists army. Will still wait for the new dex to come out for the paint jobs, but damn.

On to actually learning the powers aside from prescience I guess...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

ntaw said:


> ...which is actually handy when it comes to using your CML/PC on a target at range while Split Firing the SB on a closer squad that you will charge. As much as this annoys me as well, there is some silver lining.


I always just stuck him out front and watched him die (with good reason is he dubbed Sir Spare Wound For The Cyclone Guy), but I always forget that Deathwing have Split Fire and that you can use that to charge people, so that's pretty neat (I always forget DWK's Hammer of Wrath too, but that's even less relevant).


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> I always just stuck him out front and watched him die (with good reason is he dubbed Sir Spare Wound For The Cyclone Guy)


:laugh: also a valid use I suppose. I don't think I would alter that tactic too much, but try it out some time. Frees up some tactical options I'd say, not to mention it's easier to know who the sergeant is in the squad when he's holding a big ol' power sword.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm sad about Paladins losing another tool... it seems every edition weakens them a little. But with Divination and Biomancy across the board, I'm liking the idea of just running a GM with grenades as the focus for assault terminators. Mixing them in with Dark Angels and abusing the Storm Wing formation and battle brothers across the board feels like it's got a lot of potential.

Another thought; Crimson Fists with Pedro could play Unbound to give up troops and go with Sternguard as their troops with really no penalty at all.

I'm torn on my 1k Sons... I still feel like they should have Divination without buying the Balestar. but I'm currently trying to come up with an army list involving a Balestar Seer and possibly a couple other sorcerers. Ahriman is... well, he's Ahriman. He gets 5 spells, at least 2 need to be Tzeentch (primaris free) plus 3 other effects, but frankly Be'Lakor is far better as a Telepathy platform. 

I'm upset that I lost Anrakyr on his CCB... or have I missed something there? That was really a staple to my AdMech Counts as army I was gonna eventually do...

I'm a little concerned about Tau... I realize they're still a powerful shooting army and nothing has changed that, but I worry that they'll have no presence in an entire phase, and very weak 'anti-magic'... far worse than Dwarves in fantasy.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> I'm sad about Paladins losing another tool... it seems every edition weakens them a little. But with Divination and Biomancy across the board, I'm liking the idea of just running a GM with grenades as the focus for assault terminators. Mixing them in with Dark Angels and abusing the Storm Wing formation and battle brothers across the board feels like it's got a lot of potential.


GK don't get Biomancy, as far as I know. However, Sanctuary on every vehicle. Paladins are now 4++, 3++ with their Swords in melee. That's kind of a huge improvement.



Xabre said:


> Another thought; Crimson Fists with Pedro could play Unbound to give up troops and go with Sternguard as their troops with really no penalty at all.


Yeah, they can do that. It's pretty cool.



Xabre said:


> I'm torn on my 1k Sons... I still feel like they should have Divination without buying the Balestar. but I'm currently trying to come up with an army list involving a Balestar Seer and possibly a couple other sorcerers. Ahriman is... well, he's Ahriman. He gets 5 spells, at least 2 need to be Tzeentch (primaris free) plus 3 other effects, but frankly Be'Lakor is far better as a Telepathy platform.


Ahriman can cast a pretty stupid number of Witchfires in a turn, so I'd go for something offensive with him rather than using him as a Telepathy buffer which, as you mentioned, Be'lakor does better.



Xabre said:


> I'm upset that I lost Anrakyr on his CCB... or have I missed something there? That was really a staple to my AdMech Counts as army I was gonna eventually do...


Command Barges are Overlord-only now, yeah.



Xabre said:


> I'm a little concerned about Tau... I realize they're still a powerful shooting army and nothing has changed that, but I worry that they'll have no presence in an entire phase, and very weak 'anti-magic'... far worse than Dwarves in fantasy.


They have great movement and great shooting, they deserve to be weak in the psychic phase. Defensively, they have Talisman of Arthas Moloch from Farsight which is about as good a Psychic defense as you can get in the game right now, so I think it's pretty good.

Aren't Tau supposed to be the most overpowered thing ever?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Where did I miss Paladins being 4++? I've mostly just been skimming, but I didn't think they were given Iron Halos to start.....


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a couple of amusing ones, having recently got the Psychic cards myself.

- Eldar. Can summon literally their ANATHEMA, their most HATED and FEARED enemies i.e. Daemons of Slaanesh, up to and including Keeper of Secrets.... but can no longer use their mind to physically move objects (Telekinesis). So the fact that their most BASIC technology (Wraithbone) has to be psychically manipulated into different shapes and textures and forms is represented by not having access to Telekinesis. But they can summon Slaaneshi Daemons. Also, with being able to flat out ignore Perils so long as you keep a die handy... they're the best Daemonology both Sanctic and Malefic casters out there.

Nice one, GW.

- Invisibility is hilarious on Land Raiders. 6s required to hit it in combat. Snap Shots only. Unfortunately cannot be cast from inside the Raider itself.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sethis said:


> I have a couple of amusing ones, having recently got the Psychic cards myself.
> 
> - Eldar. Can summon literally their ANATHEMA, their most HATED and FEARED enemies i.e. Daemons of Slaanesh, up to and including Keeper of Secrets.... but can no longer use their mind to physically move objects (Telekinesis). So the fact that their most BASIC technology (Wraithbone) has to be psychically manipulated into different shapes and textures and forms is represented by not having access to Telekinesis. But they can summon Slaaneshi Daemons. Also, with being able to flat out ignore Perils so long as you keep a die handy... they're the best Daemonology both Sanctic and Malefic casters out there.


On the other hand, you don't have to take Malefic, so if it's a problem then just don't roll on it - I wouldn't say Daemonology is particularly strong anyway, and despite ignoring Perils it's still potentially inconvenient by reducing your Warp Charge pool. Ghosthelms do let them do some good stuff with throwing a load of dice at one pivotal power though.



Xabre said:


> Where did I miss Paladins being 4++? I've mostly just been skimming, but I didn't think they were given Iron Halos to start.....


All Grey Knight vehicles, from Land Raiders to Dreadnoughts to Stormravens to Rhinos, have Sanctuary and Banishment. 12" bubble of +1 Invulnerable Save, and with Grey Knights, you're pretty much guaranteed to get it off. Even better, it only causes a Glance on a Perils, so that's not a problem, and if your opponent shoots the vehicle instead of the Paladins, it's a. drawing fire from the Paladins, good, and b. can be protected by a DA Power Field Generator for a 3++ Land Raider or phalanx of other vehicles. Oh, Grey Knights being Battle Brothers with Dark Angels is a happy day.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

It's not a PROBLEM, I just think being able to summon Daemons yet not move things with their mind is... somewhat contra-fluff?

And Sanctic Daemonology is hilarious. I just played a game with Eldrad, Farseer and 8 Warlocks and routinely having a S twin linked blast on top of Eldrad tanking with a 2++ with Fortune (potentially) is expensive, but very very killy. Being able to Vortex something and then Singing Spear another target entirely is bloody nice. And then if you want to combat buffs you've still got a load of Runes of Battle powers whenever you want them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Am I the only one who finds all this psychic talk extremely complicated to follow? lol

I guess it's cause, for me at least, I'm going from playing a game where rarely anyone would use psykers, apart from eldar and I just had to shrug at them when they started throwing around buffs, to now being saturated with all types of psychic goings on.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Yeah, that's pretty big too, but Sanctuary is incredibly strong. It's even better now that the Dark Angels Power Field Generator works from inside a transport again - bringing a phalanx of vehicles, maybe even Land Raiders, with a 3+ Invulnerable Save is pretty incredible for the cost.


I've been testing that out by mixing regular terminators in with some psybacks. Works wonderfully well in tandem... I'm curious to see how that'll affect coteaz + crusaders in rhino too for objective capping. 

It's easy to eliminate the source of sanctuary though. But still a fairly decent combo to turn the humble crusader squads into something decent (especially with the newly buffed +2S for hammerhand)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

elmir said:


> It's easy to eliminate the source of sanctuary though. But still a fairly decent combo to turn the humble crusader squads into something decent (especially with the newly buffed +2S for hammerhand)


From my experience, killing the sources are quite hard as I run Power Field Generators and you don't need Line of Sight for Sanctuary to work.


----------



## Kroothawk (May 16, 2014)

Space Wolves lose all their powers.
Orks lose all their powers.
Blood Angels lose all their powers (and their vehicles lose them too).

This is not a FAQ, this is Kryptonite


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Kroothawk said:


> Space Wolves lose all their powers.
> Orks lose all their powers.
> Blood Angels lose all their powers (and their vehicles lose them too).
> 
> This is not a FAQ, this is Kryptonite


not forgetting 
tyranids are now immune to rending but explode when hit by a laser weapon
necrons can only move forward 1inch per turn
imperial guard techpriests can now build shrubberies (which count as cover)
space marines can now attempt a power knee move that on 4+ will render the opponent roshambo'd (SOB, necrons and vehicles are immune)


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> Crimson Fists with Pedro could play Unbound to give up troops and go with Sternguard as their troops with really no penalty at all.


FAQ gives Sternguard Objective Secured in lieu of everything being scoring, so there's still a benefit to taking him in a Battle Forged army.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> FAQ gives Sternguard Objective Secured in lieu of everything being scoring, so there's still a benefit to taking him in a Battle Forged army.



I never said there wasn't. I just meant that because Pedro would give that benefit in Unbound also, and since (iirc) Pedro already has his warlord trait... you don't lose anything for not going battleforged with him. You could run Pedro, 4 squads of Sternguard to play as your tacticals with better guns, and then drop basically anything else you want.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Huh, for some reason I thought the Objective Secured rule only applied to armies that use a FoC. I'll have to check out some wording when I get home and make clear my mind, I forgot to put the 7th ed. book on my laptop.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It is only battleforged. Of you do unbound you lose it.


----------



## Kroothawk (May 16, 2014)

FAQ: 
_Question: Should I buy more Daemons? _
Answer: Definitely.

_Question: But my faction doesn't even have psykers._
Answer: Then give them to your opponent, he will need them by turn 2


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Deathwing Terminator Sergeants cannot bring anything other than Storm Bolter/Power Sword, even if the rest of his squad has Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield.


This must be recent because my Digital Codex still says Any model may replace all weapons with TH/SS...that makes me mad...



> Darkshroud originally had Stealth and Shrouded on the profile, and gave out Stealth. Removing Stealth from it was in the last FAQ as well, as is kinda implied in the Shroud of Angels rule itself, but it's still a nerf to a unit that wasn't paticularly good anyway.


Yeah, I knew that. Giving it +2 cover from shrouded and an improved Jink at the end of the day it is the exact same effect.



> As Varakir said, it was in the 6th edition FAQ.


I must have missed this then. Still, way good that it got fixed.



> Yeah, that's pretty big too, but Sanctuary is incredibly strong. It's even better now that the Dark Angels Power Field Generator works from inside a transport again - bringing a phalanx of vehicles, maybe even Land Raiders, with a 3+ Invulnerable Save is pretty incredible for the cost.


 PFG doesn't work from a transport...the codex says it cannot, and there is nothing in the FAQ that changes that...


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Why do I feel that I'm the only one who feels that the new Psychic phase is over-hyped? I can understand it's potential, but in reality, there won't be much else different than before.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I personally think it got harder for psykers. More chance to fail.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

i was excited to get divination for my librarian but apparently i only get demon malarkey 

At least there are new pyromancy powers!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Fuck me. Looks like those red Rhino/Razorbacks I have are going yellow...at least I don't have to buy two new ones for my Fists army. Will still wait for the new dex to come out for the paint jobs, but damn.


Actually though. What the fuck! They're now 15 more expensive for absolutely no benefit. Well, I guess razorbacks are the same (?)


----------



## Kroothawk (May 16, 2014)

Be gentle folks: There was only one hour to write the FAQs for all armies ... and the responsible person of the design team didn't have time to google what Blood Angels and Space Wolves actually are :shok:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

psactionman said:


> This must be recent because my Digital Codex still says Any model may replace all weapons with TH/SS...that makes me mad...


The FAQ corrects it to replacing Storm Bolter and Power Fist.



psactionman said:


> PFG doesn't work from a transport...the codex says it cannot, and there is nothing in the FAQ that changes that...


In the hard copy of the Codex, the Power Field Generator works from inside a transport. The FAQ says nothing about it, and therefore there are two different rules depending on which Codex you have. If you have the digital book, you can't use the PFG in a tank. If you've got a hard copy, go ahead.



The Sturk said:


> Why do I feel that I'm the only one who feels that the new Psychic phase is over-hyped? I can understand it's potential, but in reality, there won't be much else different than before.


Psychic powers in general are better (not the Blessings so much as Maledictions and Witchfires, which were bad before so it's good that they've been improved), but Daemonology is really over-hyped, yes. Yeah, you can summon 90 Pink Horrors by turn 3 or whatever, but Orks can bring 180 Boyz and that's still a shit list despite Boyz being better than Horrors in every way.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Kroothawk said:


> Be gentle folks: There was only one hour to write the FAQs for all armies ... and the responsible person of the design team didn't have time to google what Blood Angels and Space Wolves actually are :shok:


Silly GW, you did it again :biggrin:


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

so how does the chaos spell famillar work now do u reroll the whole test or dice that failed or just 1 dice ? also dont kharne just have a blanket 2+ deny the with which will make him useable again


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

loki619 said:


> reroll the whole test


it says reroll a failed psyk test so i'm towards the "reroll the whole lot of dice, if failed to cast"


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

loki619 said:


> so how does the chaos spell famillar work now do u reroll the whole test or dice that failed or just 1 dice ? also dont kharne just have a blanket 2+ deny the with which will make him useable again


Kharn was usable in 6th edition, too. He'll be even better now that his wounds inflicted in a challenge will spill over into the rest of the enemy chumps. 2+ deny is pretty sweet, no doubt about it.


----------



## Kroothawk (May 16, 2014)

Two errata already got errata, Space Wolves still lost their powers due to their love for daemons:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF/Warhammer-40k/7th-faq/Space_Wolves_v1.0_May14.pdf

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF/Warhammer-40k/7th-faq/Psychic-Power-Cards_v1.0.pdf


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

scscofield said:


> I personally think it got harder for psykers.  More chance to fail.


Not just that but you used to have to stand there watching your opponent buff he troops and pray he would fail. Now you atleast get a chance to tell him where he can cram fortune.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Blood Angels FAQ has been updated. Fast vehicles are back.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

What Venom said! Hopefully that change sticks around now...


----------



## Kroothawk (May 16, 2014)

Blood Angel FAQ got updated, fast vehicles are in again (although they are too shy to mark it as a change), they still lost their psychic powers though to daemonology:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF/Warhammer-40k/7th-faq/Blood_Angels_v1.0_May14.pdf

When asked about FAQs for Sororitas and Inquisition, BL Customer Service (sic!) answered:


> We are currently working on the FAQ's for the Digital supplements and will be adding them to the existing FAQ's within the next month.


----------

